# Hitman Reborn  is over?



## Ringo619 (Sep 25, 2010)

I heard that hitman reborn episode  203 is the last episode of the show ? is this true ? cause   the site i got to  a lot of comments say its over and  etc. or is this the end of  just the season?? cause  i don't want  reborn to end ><  
Could some one tell me whats going on cause  i am lost xD 
Thanks


----------



## gamefreak94 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> I heard that hitman reborn episode  203 is the last episode of the show ? is this true ? cause   the site i got to  a lot of comments say its over and  etc. or is this the end of  just the season?? cause  i don't want  reborn to end ><
> Could some one tell me whats going on cause  i am lost xD
> Thanks


Yeah sadly it is over, but they left enough of the story just in case they might continue the story(you know the earthquake) It was probably canceled b/c during the future arc people stopped watching.


----------



## tester28 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well the manga is still going so it might continue


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 25, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that sucks the anime was  awesome  hopefully they continue it again  soon


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 27, 2010)

I never really watched the anime past the Varia arc and went right to the manga. Sad that the anime is leaving though.


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I first read the manga then watched the anime(also up to the Varia Arc).In my opinion I really thought that the mangaka would put new more ideas and twists on the story after the future arc but still focused on those stupid rings and some background story.(I stopped reading the manga after the rings got banged).Well back to the topic,maybe the anime was (canceled or on hiatus or what) to give the manga the time to catch-up and won't get fucked up like bleach's filler episodes.After all it's hard to create filler episodes without straying away too much from the main story.


----------



## Escape (Oct 3, 2010)

Seems like Hitman Reborn might come back for another season.
The new title (apparently) is: Hitman Reborn X Generation.

Source: 
http://alaude.tumblr.com/post/1194591037/k...-on-spring-2011

I don't know how reliable that is, but the guy who posted the news (on myanimelist), also said:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gokudera's seiyuu blogged about the end of KHR and all and he also said that they are definitely coming back, so we better wait.



So yea, it's up to you to decide whether you believe this or not


----------

